# New Member From Australia.



## Denv12 (Jan 1, 2018)

Hi everyone.

I just just joined this forum today. Never wrote a book before so this is my first experience in book writing.I hope to get some guidance to write my book.  I'll look around on the forum so I can find things I need to learn about book writing.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## aj47 (Jan 1, 2018)

Welcome.  A book is ... ambitious.  This is a good place to get advice and encouragement.  We have a variety of writers here, fiction, non-, poetry, etc.  You're bound to find folks here who can help you along.


----------



## Denv12 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi astroannie.
Thank you. 

I'm keen to get some advice so I can keep going with the book.Its been a work in progress for several months.I just keep adding to it as I think of more things to write about.It was only going to be a booklet at most but it got a lot bigger since.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jan 3, 2018)

Dear Denv12,
Welcome, there are many knowledgeable and patient
teachers and advisors here at the WF. Browse around
and soon you’ll find a niche, oh, and ask questions.


----------



## Denv12 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi TuesdayEve.
Thank you for your advice. I'll gladly look through the forum to get the right help.
Denv12.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 4, 2018)

Welcome Denv.  There's plenty on here that will get you started - the search button is your friend. Anything you can't find in the archives, just ask.  There's some great advice on here and, like anywhere else, don't believe everything you read (especially if I'm the poster).


----------



## Denv12 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi Phil Istine. I must come up with a better username,you just inspired me.
THank you.Its a great forum.Plenty to learn.
Denv12.


----------



## Pelwrath (Jan 4, 2018)

Greetings and salutations, welcome to this ward, if you need anything, just see nurse Ratchet.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 5, 2018)

Denv12 said:


> Hi Phil Istine. I must come up with a better username,you just inspired me.
> THank you.Its a great forum.Plenty to learn.
> Denv12.



You would need administrator or tech assistance to change your user name. Please don't fall into the trap of starting a new account and letting this one lapse.  On this forum, such an action is regarded as starting a sock puppet account and is likely to get you banned.  It is checked too (probably by IP address).


----------



## aj47 (Jan 5, 2018)

Denv12 said:


> Hi Phil Istine. I must come up with a better username,you just inspired me.
> THank you.Its a great forum.Plenty to learn.
> Denv12.




You leveled up to full membership.  Don't screw up now.  DO NOT START A NEW ACCOUNT.  

Send a private message to an admin (read the color codes) and plead your case for a new username.   You may or may not be granted. 

There is nothing wrong with the name you have.


----------



## SueC (Jan 6, 2018)

Welcome Denv12. Looking forward to reading your work. Lots to see here and glad you have come.


----------



## Denv12 (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks Phil. I understand. I'll keep this one.


----------



## H.Brown (Jan 9, 2018)

Denv12 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I just just joined this forum today. Never wrote a book before so this is my first experience in book writing.I hope to get some guidance to write my book.  I'll look around on the forum so I can find things I need to learn about book writing.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by.



Hello and welcome to Wf Denv, What type of book are you writing? This will help our members know what help  they can offer you. ~My novel also began life as yours did, meant to be a short story but then as I went along it morphed into a beast of a novel at just under 100,000 words and counting right now, it's amazing how the word count can run away with you. How are you finding your journey into writing so far? And have you had a look at the writing discussions that are ongoing as I found these can offer get help. I look forward to seeing you around and getting to know you better and if you need anything please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## Denv12 (Jan 9, 2018)

I'll stick to what I've got.I wont change anything.


----------



## Denv12 (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi H.Brown.Nice to meet you.

You're doing okay there with your own book. Feels great to do this.

Thank you. I'm attempting to write a dating book for men & women.  I keep adding to it each day and its getting bigger.It started out as a document with topics to cover and it just took off from there.  I'm loving the journey.Its got me thinking.I'm amazed at what I keep coming up with.I guess you can relate to that too. Love the journey and no hurray to get to destination.I want to get there safely with everything in its place.
Regards Denv12.


----------



## H.Brown (Jan 9, 2018)

Denv12 said:


> Hi H.Brown.Nice to meet you.
> 
> You're doing okay there with your own book. Feels great to do this.
> 
> ...



I completely understand the feeling of not wanting to rush a work in progress(wip) however I have also found that after three years of writing my novel, it also feels good to have a deadline to work towards.

A dating book sounds interesting, are you gathering your own expiriences only or taking other people's experiences in mind also? 

Kind regards H.


----------



## Denv12 (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi H.

I guess I'll have to figure out a deadline at some point.

I've based the book on my own experiences as well as what others had experienced.I want to make sure I cover a range of topics that people want to know but didnt realise over the years.Every time I think of something it gets added.I learnt a lot over the years myself with wake up calls I needed.

Still havent worked at how many pages I'm up to yet.I'm using Wordpad to write it.

Regards Denv12.


----------

